# State land success



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Four for four on state land since I started turkey hunting. And the past two years I was able to tag out on opening day. A typical size bird for the area, about 2 years old with a 10" beard, 1" spurs and weighing 22 pounds.

The birds I had targeted were not in their regular roosting spot this morning having taken shelter farther away and down in a valley to escape the wind last night. That meant there were other hunters between the birds and me. Sure enough, three shots were heard in the first two hours.

I moved to another area where I thought they might be moving to later in the day. I set up my decoys and eventually four birds came in and one started attacking the hen decoy after attempts to become amorous with it met with no luck. Unfortunately all four were Jakes, or immature Tom's and I didn't want to shoot one on opening day, preferring to try for an older bird.

I eventually shooed the Jakes away and started calling again. About to give up I saw another Tom coming in with a hen. This Tom had a better beard and full fan. It hung up at 50 yards while the hen came all the way to the sand pit right in front of me.

The Tom put on a display for about a half hour but wouldn't come closer. When the hen finally got up and started to leave the area I started up calling again which got the Tom's attention. I guess I was sending the right love messages since the Tom finally worked his way over to the decoys and into my sights. Bird down and meat in the freezer.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Well done sir


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## JDHunts (May 23, 2013)

skinl19 said:


> Four for four on state land since I started turkey hunting. And the past two years I was able to tag out on opening day. A typical size bird for the area, about 2 years old with a 10" beard, 1" spurs and weighing 22 pounds.
> 
> The birds I had targeted were not in their regular roosting spot this morning having taken shelter farther away and down in a valley to escape the wind last night. That meant there were other hunters between the birds and me. Sure enough, three shots were heard in the first two hours.
> 
> ...


Very cool, congrats!!!


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice job


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Kozzman (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice job, great day!


----------



## Fredieland (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats on a successful hunt.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Sounds like a great day in the turkey woods. Thanks for sharing the hunt with us and congratulations on a nice Gobbler.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Congrates ! Best camo ever !


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Great job Sir!!


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks all. And I agree that the ASAT camo works great. When hunting, especially turkeys, I usually have their 3D suit and head mask over it.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations !


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Mike9599 (Feb 6, 2015)

Fantastic, Beautiful Bird. Congratulations. Making me excited for my May Hunt.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

That's a pretty respectable success rate on state land! Congrats!


----------

